# Problem getting correctly fitted jerseys



## Methodical (Jul 21, 2012)

The problem I am having is that the pockets on my jerseys sit on my butt and when I put things in the pockets it goes even lower on my butt. What I am looking for is a jersey where the pockets sits on the small of my back and not my butt. My size is most likely the challenge. I am 5'7", 42" chest and my torso and arms are pretty much equal length. I'm no string bean, but not fat either. Let me know if other dimensions are needed.

I'm thinking I may have to go with custom made jersey, but thought I see if anyone know of a company that may fit the bill. I'd appreciate any help.

Thanks...


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

All jerseys are little different in there sizing, so its really a trial & error type of thing. Have you tried a race fit jersey and/or go with a European sizing


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

Methodical said:


> The problem I am having is that the pockets on my jerseys sit on my butt and when I put things in the pockets it goes even lower on my butt. What I am looking for is a jersey where the pockets sits on the small of my back and not my butt. My size is most likely the challenge. I am 5'7", 42" chest and my torso and arms are pretty much equal length. I'm no string bean, but not fat either. Let me know if other dimensions are needed.
> 
> I'm thinking I may have to go with custom made jersey, but thought I see if anyone know of a company that may fit the bill. I'd appreciate any help.
> 
> Thanks...


Ask around at the "pro" shops and see what they have in looser fit "touring" or MTB jerseys. Some might not have 3 rear pockets or elastic to keep them from pulling down, but the fabrics would wick away sweat and stay cool.

You must have a standard racing jerseys cut slim and aerodynamic. Elastic around the hem keeps the pockets in place. Notice the TDF riders have the pockets way up on the lower back? A little wider size would put the pockets down on the hips, above the butt, which a good elastic hem would keep from hanging down. So they might work. 

Lots of riders have this conundrum. Can't think of any specific brands that may be cut wider and not as long, but they're out there. A good shop would know.


----------



## em_525 (Apr 12, 2019)

Methodical said:


> The problem I am having is that the pockets on my jerseys sit on my butt and when I put things in the pockets it goes even lower on my butt. What I am looking for is a jersey where the pockets sits on the small of my back and not my butt. My size is most likely the challenge. I am 5'7", 42" chest and my torso and arms are pretty much equal length. I'm no string bean, but not fat either. Let me know if other dimensions are needed.
> 
> I'm thinking I may have to go with custom made jersey, but thought I see if anyone know of a company that may fit the bill. I'd appreciate any help.
> 
> Thanks...


Try Assos or Castelli. I own a lot of both and they generally run shorter in the back in race cut/slim cut, compared to other brands.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Yeah; you're probably going to have to use "race-cut" jerseys to get the fit you want. I've experienced the same thing.

"Club-cut" jerseys tend to fit looser and hang lower.

Another option is to send your jerseys to Kucharik and have them altered (shortened). Kucharik does a lot of alterations. I called them once after purchasing a replacement chamois with questions on how to sew it, and the gentleman on the phone was very pleasant to talk to.


----------



## Methodical (Jul 21, 2012)

Great. Thanks for the feedback. Much obliged. And yes I've noticed how the tour riders jersey pockets sit up on their backs. That is exactly the fit I want to get.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I have the same challenge. Most jerseys that fit the way I want around the mid-section are way to tight around the chest, shoulders and arms. And good up top have me swimming in the mid-section and tend to be too long. I'm not exactly a Lou Ferrigno outlier in terms of V shaped upper body build but jersey makers seem to think that.

The best I've found is a Giordano jersey but I'll stop short of suggesting the brand per se because it's a custom team jersey and I have no idea what model they used or if it's typical of the brand.
A couple Capo jerseys are pretty good to.

I'm afraid I don't have much to say other than keep trying on jerseys.

Also, the less stretch in the material the better with regard to not getting sagging pockets. That's a catch-22 though because very little stretch means very little room for error with fitting so harder to find non-stretchy jerseys that fit well.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Methodical said:


> Great. Thanks for the feedback. Much obliged. And yes I've noticed how the tour riders jersey pockets sit up on their backs. That is exactly the fit I want to get.


NOTE: Many racers have dispensed with bib/kersey in favor of skinsuit. Ofc.

With well fitted race kits, they not only keep pocket-contents off your butt, but also don't billow up in front when you're in the drops. Caveat being, When standing up straight the front can be a bit short.


Rapha makes some nice race fitted jerseys, and has sales from time to time that make things affordable compared to other brands.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I was at a cosignment shop in Girona where some big name Pros sold their used or unwanted gear and I tried a few jerseys on.
I'd pretty much just forget about getting the fit you see on TV with pockets WAY up the back unless it's though a tailor.

Those guys have no upper body and I wouldn't be surprised if all their jersey's are custom. That fit ain't going to happen with a 42 inch chest.

Even guys who appear to be fairly muscular/big up top on TV actually aren't and use jerseys WAY to small for me in the arms and shoulders


----------



## Methodical (Jul 21, 2012)

Jay Strongbow said:


> I have the same challenge. Most jerseys that fit the way I want around the mid-section are way to tight around the chest, shoulders and arms. And good up top have me swimming in the mid-section and tend to be too long. I'm not exactly a Lou Ferrigno outlier in terms of V shaped upper body build but jersey makers seem to think that.
> 
> The best I've found is a Giordano jersey but I'll stop short of suggesting the brand per se because it's a custom team jersey and I have no idea what model they used or if it's typical of the brand.
> A couple Capo jerseys are pretty good to.
> ...


Thanks. I know it will be a very thin line to walk. I may just go the custom design route.



Marc said:


> NOTE: Many racers have dispensed with bib/kersey in favor of skinsuit. Ofc.
> 
> With well fitted race kits, they not only keep pocket-contents off your butt, but also don't billow up in front when you're in the drops. Caveat being, When standing up straight the front can be a bit short.
> 
> ...


I've been looking at their line of jerseys and plan to give them a call to discuss my situation and see what they suggest.



Jay Strongbow said:


> I was at a cosignment shop in Girona where some big name Pros sold their used or unwanted gear and I tried a few jerseys on.
> I'd pretty much just forget about getting the fit you see on TV with pockets WAY up the back unless it's though a tailor.
> 
> Those guys have no upper body and I wouldn't be surprised if all their jersey's are custom. That fit ain't going to happen with a 42 inch chest.
> ...


Yep, I agree they are basically string beans in small tight jerseys. I'm going to seek a custom jersey make in addition to checking with Rapha.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Methodical said:


> Yep, I agree they are basically string beans in small tight jerseys. I'm going to seek a custom jersey make in addition to checking with Rapha.
> 
> Thanks again everyone.




Before you invest much in this be sure to verify that you have the flexibility to comfortably deal with getting stuff out of very high pockets on the bike. That is if you care about the ability to get snacks/gels/whatever on the fly.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

No one has mentioned Voler from CA…..they have plenty of different jersey cuts depending on which group you are looking at in their lineup. Their sizing charts are accurate too. I wear a 42R jacket and need a L Race cut jersey. Plenty snug and the pockets ride high too. By comparison, in the Giordana "Race" cuts, I need an XXL. 
Great thing about Voler is free returns if it doesn't fit. I've never had to use that service.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Just bought a previous season Astana jersey online. I'm 6'3", 175 lbs, usually wear a tshirt size LT. Since I knew these were European (made in Italy), I ordered XL. When I tried to stuff myself into it, I felt like a sausage! The material was straining to hold me in, and the zipper became self-opening. Sent it back for an XXL size.

Just how small ARE Italians?


----------



## lightning33 (Jul 28, 2008)

Methodical said:


> The problem I am having is that the pockets on my jerseys sit on my butt and when I put things in the pockets it goes even lower on my butt. What I am looking for is a jersey where the pockets sits on the small of my back and not my butt. My size is most likely the challenge. I am 5'7", 42" chest and my torso and arms are pretty much equal length. I'm no string bean, but not fat either. Let me know if other dimensions are needed.
> 
> I'm thinking I may have to go with custom made jersey, but thought I see if anyone know of a company that may fit the bill. I'd appreciate any help.
> 
> Thanks...


The Castelli Entrata I have has pockets that are almost too high for me; I read that this was a complaint from several people as well. And to boot, it is affordable and not super tight, but not loose like a t-shirt either.


----------



## siclmn (Feb 7, 2004)

If you can wear a size smaller the pockets will not sag as much and they will ride higher. I have gone from medium to small and that works for me.


----------

